# 8.1 upgrade and internet connectivity issues.



## argoisin (Oct 30, 2013)

I apologize from the beginning if I'm not able to explain my issue with the correct jargon, but I'll do my best. I'm not sure where to start here because it's a hard to explain problem. Just yesterday I upgraded to Windows 8.1 and now my wifi internet keeps keeps going in and out every few minutes. It's maddening. I've done PING tests on it and I keep getting NO RESPONSE DEFAULT GATEWAY DHCP SERVER It's really bizarre because all the other computers in the house including my mobile devices are working just fine. It's only the one computer AND I took it out to Starbucks today and it worked just fine there as well as at Barnes & Noble. I have a TOSHIBA Satellite P875-S7102 with the following adapter: 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: earthlink.com
Description: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2200
Physical Address: ‎9C-4E-36-90-95-DC
DHCP Enabled: Yes
IPv4 Address: 10.0.1.15
IPv4 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained: Wednesday, October 30, 2013 6:38:47 PM
Lease Expires: Thursday, October 31, 2013 7:21:15 PM
IPv4 Default Gateway: 10.0.1.1
IPv4 DHCP Server: 10.0.1.1
IPv4 DNS Server: 10.0.1.1
IPv4 WINS Server: 
NetBIOS over Tcpip Enabled: Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address: fe80::25b4:7e1:b9d3:ada%27
IPv6 Default Gateway: 
IPv6 DNS Server: 

If there is any other information I can provide that will help please let me know. I'm not completely stupid about computers, just not sure all the jargon and what info. might be needed to help diagnose. I've tried a few other fixes suggested online and nothing is working. Any help would be really appreciated. 

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Windows 8.1 requires all new drivers. See if reinstalling your WiFi driver fixes the issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

In addition... I'd suggest for you to go to both Toshiba and Intel site, you may try what MC has suggested first, if it didn't work uninstall the driver and try an older Windows 8 or Windows 7 driver from both sites. This is a very common issue and usually an older driver of Windows 8 or Windows 7 resolves this issue.

Please give us an update.


----------



## argoisin (Oct 30, 2013)

I have uninstalled and re-installed the drivers 2 or 3 times now I also tried a Windows 7 driver with no luck. The situation seems to be getting worse. I can turn the WiFi of an on and it will work for a few seconds - to a few minutes and then cut off again until I reset. I'm beginning to think it's the router that needs updated. Is that possible?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run WiFi inspector to test your wireless connection strength: Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld 
and attach a screenshot in your next post

http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html


----------



## argoisin (Oct 30, 2013)

Wasn't sure exactly what to show, so here was the main screen plus a connection test I did. A few second later I tried again and got a different result with an IP. It just keeps going in and out of connection.


----------



## argoisin (Oct 30, 2013)

Then a few minutes later when it was working again:


----------



## argoisin (Oct 30, 2013)

Still no luck getting this fixed, so I guess I'm going to have to wipe out the computer and start over ( Any other suggestions before I do that?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Log into your Router settings and reset the broadcast channel to #*6*. If this continues to fail then try #*11*


----------

